# Problem with my Sage Barista Express. Please Help



## Anita (Nov 24, 2019)

I have a Sage barista Express for a week now. I have a problem with extracting. I use every time a scale for measuring the coffee in the single basket. I always over-extract, no matter the grinding size, and at the same time the time for extraction is always under 20 sec., which is more common for under-extraction. What can I do for a better performance and a normal coffee. I haven't had a single decent one. When the grinding size is around 15 , it goes out with a decent pressure, but it only lasts for 10 seconds, normal size- 30ml. When it is at 1 on the grinding scale it goes out for 25 seconds, but it is around 10ml. WTF???? It is quite confusing. And I always use the scale, use the razor and follow all the rules there are. Please help out people.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi Anita and welcome to the forum 

I am not very familiar with the Sage but would ask what beans are you using out of interest?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Anita,

It's unlikely you are over-extracting, under-extraction seems most likely.

Looks like you are using the auto/1 cup button to pull the shot. Pull the shots manually.

Put 10.0g of ground coffee into the PF basket (not the grinder). Level the coffee in the PF with a couple of downwards taps on a worktop/mat, then sideways taps with the heel of your hand.

Tamp flat & evenly to the depth of the steel band on the Sage tamper.

I'd start by pulling 40g out (if your beans are light filter type roasts, it may be better to start aiming 60g out).

Time how long you need to run the pump to end up with that 40g (you will likely need to stop the pump when you have less showing in the cup, maybe 33-34g?)

Adjust the grind until the shots start tasting good (could be anywhere from 25s to 50s run time, so focus on the grind setting & it's effect on taste - time is just a very broad reference)

You won't need to use the Razor if you stick to 10.0g in the PF (scales that only read to 1g won't be accurate enough).

Ignore the pressure guage.

Don't get into a frenzy & pull lots of shots you are not happy with, wasting coffee. Pull a shot, post the details (grind setting, dose, output, time & taste evaluation) try it (all of it, not just a sip)...walk away for a little while, see if you have any feedback/make a grind adjustment, then see what the next one is like.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

From what I remember from other conversations with the sage single basket, you should expect a higher pressure than the manual suggests to get a good shot. The pics were taken using a double basket which is easier to use.


----------

